# Original (Mark I) Audi S3?



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can anyone give me any opinions on the original S3?

Looking at getting possibly a 2001 / 2002 facelift version.

Anything else in the same category that I should look at? Criteria that I'm looking at are:

4 proper seats
Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
30+ mpg
Nice long service intervals
Reasonably sensible running costs
fun
Not a 3 series

If anyone can give me any thoughts (especially current or previous owners) that would be great.

Ta

Guy


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Can anyone give me any opinions on the original S3?
> 
> Looking at getting possibly a 2001 / 2002 facelift version.
> 
> ...


Hey Guy,

I had an S3 and absolutely loved it. Dynamics wise, it's the same engine and chassis as a TT (pretty dull), you'll be lucky to see 30mpg through normal driving.

Overall a pretty good piece of kit and they feel a lot more special than any TT!

Go take one for a drive!

PS: Your CD's will be in the post tomorrow...hooorah!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Presumably this is as well as the Porker?? :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Presumably this is as well as the Porker?? :?


Hi fella,

Hope all is well?

It might be as well as or it might be instead of - depends if we decide to keep the 911 or the Focus!

Really not decided yet


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
> 30+ mpg
> 
> Guy


If you can find a car that does the above then tell me! Good Luck! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTQS for starters

Hence looking at the S3


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
> ...


BMW 123d

0-62 mph = 6.9s

54.3mpg

(Although probably not at the same time!)


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

ag said:


> (Although probably not at the same time!)


:lol: 
Funny how manufacturers don't usually mention that!

Case in point, my Lotus:
0-60: 4.9s
mpg: 32 (combined cycle)
But very definitely NOT at the same time.

Back on topic... nearly bought an S3 all those years ago when bought the TT. I still like the fact it's very understated, doesn't scream "speed" but is still quick. 
You might want to check the dreaded car tax situation though - if it's post 2001 won't it be in the same boat as the MKI TT, looking at 400+ car tax? Might actually be better off looking at a year older and saving yourself Â£200 a year?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

A good friend of mine has got one - never driven it but been out in it many times and I can confirm they are very quick, love the seats too.

As has been said, understated but be aware they are sought after for those individuals who require a fast motor which can blend into the crowd - hers was nicked about a year ago and used in an armed robbery. She's got all manner of additional security fitted now, including an anti-car jacking device. We can't go down the frigging road without having to stop 'cos it sounds like a bloody space-ship's just about to land :evil: .


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Can anyone give me any opinions on the original S3?
> 
> Looking at getting possibly a 2001 / 2002 facelift version.
> 
> ...


Hi Guy.

I have owned 2 Original S3's from 2002 since new, and a member here just as long!

Both of mine have been facelifts. First one 2002 (225) and the current one which is high spec'd and one of the last made on a 2003 plate.

Performance wise, standard figures are 0-60 in 6.3, remapped, i should guess high 5. something?

Mine has been sensibly modded and lovingly cared for.

fuel economy, driving enthusiastically, fuel cons fall regularly in the 26- 28mpg and over 30 is achievable easily on long runs.

I am more than happy with that, considering the 275bhp /290 lbft with the remap.

I have always run my cars on the AVS servicing, and used it as a guide, as i generally get the car serviced well before its due.

Fun. Ticked the box for me since 2002, and i get easily bored!

4 proper seats - yes they are there, im 6ft 3 so not much room behind me for more than a baby seat. :lol:

I _might be_ looking to sell my car in the future, as i have a hankering for something V* before Darling makes them illegal.

So if a well cared for , sensibly modded, high spec last of the run car appeals, with all the major service work already done, (Service, brakes, clutch, cambelt, ARB's, MOT) It comes with a wad of reciepts an inch thick!

give me a shout and i can tell you more.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Had the 210bhp version - Y reg-52 models which encountered the coil pack recoil but they should all be sorted.

Enjoyed ownership that i bought a 03 model which had subtle changes and 225 bhp and in my opinion used a lot more petrol at the time despite only 15bhp more :?

After changing to TT's i purchased the S3 07 model which beats the previous

Always a TT v S3 debate on here though! Look at the reviews and look into any problems the models have had

Personally love the S3 8)

Good luck with your purchase and S3 hunting!

Bal


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Had the 210bhp version - Y reg-52 models which encountered the coil pack recoil but they should all be sorted.

Enjoyed ownership that i bought a 03 model which had subtle changes and 225 bhp and in my opinion used a lot more petrol at the time despite only 15bhp more :?

After changing to TT's i purchased the S3 07 model which beats the previous

Always a TT v S3 debate on here though! Look at the reviews and look into any problems the models have had

Personally love the S3 8)

Good luck with your purchase and S3 hunting!

Bal


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the budget, as these hold their value quite well.

i i like the the ford st  
if something similar in size


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
> ...


My previous DMS'd 535d could do 5.5 to 60 and I could get 40mpg on a run :wink:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
> ...


My DMS'd 535d could do 60 in 5.5 secs and return 40mpg :wink:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 7 sec 0 - 60
> ...


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry god knows what happened there.

Anyway I had a 51 plate back in 2001 - in black with the ali mirrors and blue alcantara - although leather was standard I liked the look of the bright blue !

Great car - suffered badly with coil packs. Mine was one of the first to go.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

535dboy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


32.6 mpg back from Scotland today whats the 3.2 MkII 0-60 :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There you go 5.9 and 32.6 mpg [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

